# Tool Kit



## earpbe (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone developed a "must have" tool kit to have on all trips. This is our first hardside after 25 years of popups. I have a torque wrench for hubs, and a torx driver and so far nothing else special. We are about to take our shakedown trip.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bill W
















to Outbackers! 

What model Outback do you have?

Try these links, there's lot of info to be found there









tool kit

previous tool kit threads

Have a great maiden voyage and be safe,


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Bill,
I carry a fairly comprehensive tool kit that will handle the TV, TT and motorcycle -SAE/Metric wrenchs/sockets, screwdrivers, pliers-regular /channel lock style, carpenters and ball pein hammer, beam torque wrench, cordless drill & x battery / bits for cordless / wiring supplies & fuses (make sure you have the large fuses for the TT conveter/load center), couple of PEX tube fittings, wire ties, assorted hose clamps, spare belt for TV, Spare Fuel filter for TV (diesel) and more. Have I used much of it -no but usually my friends need the stuff.....

It has evolved over a period of years.

Map Guy


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

one thing i needed last week were 
a new tail light. one went out and had to drive 10 miles with one out.
i now have extra in the tv.
campingnut18


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I usually just grab the top section of my craftsman tool box and put it in the front storage on our way out. It carries the typical wrenches, screwdrivers, sockets, etc. I do keep a digital multimeter, spare fuses and duct tape! in the OB all the time.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Basically the same as Map Guy, although I donâ€™t carry any power tools. I keep my tools in a small bag I can put under the rear seat of the TV. The one other item I carry is a set of jumper cables.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BOTTLE OPENER??!!


----------



## earpbe (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Guess it's like all camping, carry everything except what you will need if you do not have it!

Our TT is a 2007 21RS.
Bill


----------

